# No words....



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm sorry not a horse vid but this took my breath away.


----------



## Sparkles (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow! That is truly incredible, you wonder what goes through animals heads sometimes.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow! There is so much we still do not understand about these companion animals that they have/try to teach us. Truly amazing.


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

wow this is amazing!!!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow. That gave me goosebumps =}


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow. That's amazing. It totally reminds me of how my neighbors dogs were towards each other. 
Their owners were seriously neglecting them and animal control could/wouldn't do anything about it so the older of the two dogs started trying to walk to the busy roads nearby as kinda a suicide mission or atleast that's what it looked like, but the other dog would take off as soon as she noticed that the older dog was gone and bring her back home. It was amazing to watch her realize what was happening and shoot off to go get her friend.

Anyway, thanks for sharing.


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow Im almost cried, that is sooo awesome.


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

Aww! That was adorable. I so hope that dog that got hit lived.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Almost made me cry, that's so sweet/amazing!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I am speechless. I cannot believe this. I just emailed the link to that video to everyone I know. Thank you so much for sharing it :shock:


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

No problem everyone. I don't think my jaw could have dropped any lower! It was just so amazing! my heart melted.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Sitting here at work, trying not to cry my eyes out. Amazing.


----------

